# Solid jointer



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice review. FYI, you usually won't see magnetic switches on 110v machines (with VERY FEW exceptions)


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the review, that's a tool that my shop could use too.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

What a fantastic deal. I saw the woodcraft ad and thought that if i did not have a jointer that I would jump on the opportunity to buy one of these. The good deals always seem to come after i have made a purchase.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am drooling at this for $150. They sold out so fast.
Glad you could get one.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice review, I wish I could have got one. But I am happy with my benchtop jointer.


----------



## BobO (Dec 14, 2008)

lucky! they ran out before i could convince the mrs. that i needed it. I was able to purchase the rikon radial head drill press a couple years back at a closeout price and I haven't had a single complaint about that.


----------



## dkVT (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought one of these last month too and I agree the set up has been pretty easy. I am wondering about the coplanarity of the tables. Any ideas how to test that without buying an expensive straight edge? I am new to jointers.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

DkVT,

As I mentioned, I used my four foot level as a straightedge. That seemed to work really well.

Deke,

That is the one clean corner of my shop. You may have noticed the turntable and receiver behind the jointer top in one of the pictures. My shop serves many purposes: storage for my accumulated junk, laundry room (added bonus: existing 220V outlet for dryer!), and passageway to our two downstairs bedrooms. My wife fell in love with the house, it meets every one of her needs. Mine, not so much. Happy wife? Priceless…


----------



## elrond3737 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya, I missed this deal. But I also saw an 8" Shop Fox Parl jointer for $599 on Amazon. The Amazon partner had 19 and I waited a couple days. They sold out in 2 days and I missed it.


----------

